

Show HN: What do you think of our startup? - noble12
http://www.bilderlanguages.com

======
OriginalAT
This is very interesting to me. I started Russian and decided I should learn
French before Russian so I didn't have to do as much with the alphabet.
However I always get busy and stop for just long enough to forget most of what
I learned. I will be eagerly watching for reviews of the process from people
who have gone through it.

Site looks good, but I think some review of the readability of the bigger
paragraphs could be done. Specifically the bullet points on the Guarantee page
are a bit difficult to read. Also they are formatted different between Our
Promise and Your Commitment, which you may have a good reason for.

